# Nancy Drew Install help PLZ



## NicoleK (Mar 23, 2009)

I bought Nancy Drew- Treasure in the Royal Tower and get error message after install- InitDirectDraw(),pSPrimary CreateSurface. Game shutting down- DDERR_NODIRECTDRAWHW- A hardware only Direct Draw object creation was attempted but the driver did not support any hardware. I have tried repair, uninstall and reinstall, diagnostics testing. Can't figure it out- Please help.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi NicoleK, welcome to TSF.
Please list your full system specs.
If you are not sure how, there are instructions *here*.


----------

